# Fret Press



## UntitledProject (Jul 13, 2010)

So I want to buy a fret press
STEWMAC.COM : Fret Arbor Press System

But I'm not going to pay stewmac prices plus shipping plus boarder fees for it; I will be buying their fret press inserts though.

I don't know where to buy an arbor press, so I was hoping that someone knows where to get one. I live in London Ontario if that helps.

Oh ya, and how much pressure should I be looking for?

Thanks


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

The princess auto arbor should do. 
http://www.princessauto.mobi/index.php?option=items&task=details&itemid=1614

Add stewmacs caul and inserts and you've got everything covered except a table to hold the neck


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

welcome to the forum UntitledProject
i agree with the dodgechargerfan i would get the caul & inserts from stew mac go with the princess auto arbor press. you can use a drill press just make sure you make some sort of support to put under the table


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

ok.,..my 2 cents..you wanna do it right, use the right tool. getting a cheap press..then getting other parts...trying to make it work to save what...3o to 50$ buck?...SO no worth the time and hassle. but that's me.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

well when it comes to a 1 ton or 2 or 3 ton press is which is overkill that's you don't need any where near that kind of force for pressing in fret or pushing magnets in flat work for pickups i know some boutique pickup winders that even stamp holes in pickup covers and humbucker baseplates for years without any problem allot of guys south of the border use the cheap harbour freight press which is equivalent to out princess auto stuff


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I use my drill press for stuff like frets, pushing out bushings, stamping (well, really just making impressions) etc.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## UntitledProject (Jul 13, 2010)

I never thought of using a drill press....I might just use that....I dont have one yet, but it would be a really good investment! Frets and straight holes! 2 in one....I've also heard of bits that acts as a guided router bit....roto something, apparently they are really good...


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

do you mean robo sander ? i have been using these for a few years now 
Template Sander - Lee Valley Tools
STEWMAC.COM : Robo-Sander
these follow your template . i find they work better than your average template router bit with no tear out but they are hard on your drill press , causes quill wear your drill press don't like side pressure


----------



## UntitledProject (Jul 13, 2010)

Very True. Maybe I'll stick with just routing for now


----------



## TonyD (Jan 11, 2010)

copperhead said:


> do you mean robo sander ? i have been using these for a few years now
> Template Sander - Lee Valley Tools
> STEWMAC.COM : Robo-Sander
> these follow your template . i find they work better than your average template router bit with no tear out but they are hard on your drill press , causes quill wear your drill press don't like side pressure


I wonder if this little guy would help with wear on the drill press: Veritas® Drum-Sander Support System - Lee Valley Tools


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

TonyD said:


> I wonder if this little guy would help with wear on the drill press: Veritas® Drum-Sander Support System - Lee Valley Tools


i was considering buying one of those last year . but it looks wider than the sander i cant remember if i contacted lee valley about this or not , about this sander support system


----------



## tubetwang (Dec 18, 2007)

*i dit it...i did it...*

ordered the one ton Arbour Press from ebay...39.99$

89$ postal fee from California to Bolton QC

drilled pressed the Arbour Press ram to accept the Stew-Mac fret caul at slow speed with Pro Cut paste...by the way, that steel is soft and easy to drill...

10 minutes of my time...piece of cake...i'm a succer for tools...

you may want to check a little You Tube video i made...

YouTube - tubetwang's Channel


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

1 ton arbor press | Shop Press | Fabrication And Equipment | Garage | Princess Auto 
80 BUCKS


----------

